# mouth disease or injury?



## Mfish (May 28, 2013)

a couple of weeks ago I noticed that one of my tiger barbs had like a chunk of its side missing and another had a squashed nose. I guess they just had a fight and so have been keeping an eye on them. however the one with the squashed nose cant seem to shut its mouth the other ones side seem be heeling well but its mouth has kind of gone/ become mutilated! i dont know how to describe it so here a picture.





im just wandering could this be a disease and what should i be doing? there doesnt seem to be any fuzzy white stuff so not mouth rot? they seem to be eating fine.

tank been running for almost 2 years
Tank size: 180L
Ammonia: 0
NitrIte: 0
NitrAte: 0
fish: 3 tiger barbs
about 9 phantom tetras
2 mollies
1 platy (only survivor when the babies escaped out of their breading net)
1 very old zebra danio
Waterchange schedule: 20% roughly one a week sometimes every other week
Tank temp: 25'C (i did forget to plug the heater in after a water change one night :S )


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like an injury from fighting to me, but he also does not look healthy... Unfortunately, there is really nothing you can do for him. If he is eating fine, and seems to be doing ok, I see no reason to euthanize. Tiger barbs should really be kept in a school of 5 or more in odd numbers. If you can, I would go and buy at least 2 more. It will help to level out the aggression.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, that looks more like a Panda Barb, than a tiger Barb upon closer inspection...


----------



## Mfish (May 28, 2013)

Manafel said:


> It looks like an injury from fighting to me, but he also does not look healthy... Unfortunately, there is really nothing you can do for him. If he is eating fine, and seems to be doing ok, I see no reason to euthanize. Tiger barbs should really be kept in a school of 5 or more in odd numbers. If you can, I would go and buy at least 2 more. It will help to level out the aggression.





Manafel said:


> Also, that looks more like a Panda Barb, than a tiger Barb upon closer inspection...


thank you for your advice! and yes your right they are panda barbs oops :L


----------

